# Meguirs 220 (how to do?)



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi guys, bought a g220, some meg Ultimate compound, and a W8207b Soft buff 2.0, do I need to avoid anything or can I use this product safely over plastic trim, metal (fuel cover) and such like?
Any advice appreciated 
Keith


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

kent_keith said:



> Hi guys, bought a g220, some meg Ultimate compound, and a W8207b Soft buff 2.0, do I need to avoid anything or can I use this product safely over plastic trim, metal (fuel cover) and such like?
> Any advice appreciated
> Keith


Hi Mate

First you need to get on this detailing site: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/index.php?sid=57b921c43cc56fdf072fa55e7d8ca65a

Now the best guide is here for a start: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/dapolishing.pdf

This guide is specific for the G220 that I also have.

You need to ensure you have the right tools, mark off the car with masking tape, low tack (usually 3M blue colour from any DIY store).

Do not get lazy and not cover the plastics, its just not healthy for trims and plastics or glass, can take ages to get off!!!

You will need to work in the polish until it breaks down, youtube G220 guide as well you will find some ideas of the speed you need and start always with a moist pad and then squirt the stuff on.. I use Mezerna to cut, start with a lower cutting compound work upwards until it works...start at a lower speed...

Good luck and enjoy,

Niaz


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the links mate!


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes thanks for the links, looks interesting will watch some u tube as well


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

kent_keith said:


> Yes thanks for the links, looks interesting will watch some u tube as well


Guys let me know when you do attempt to do it... do before and after pictures...

Important you have the right fluids for the car ie polishes and waxes...

Please clay first after washing... ie do a proper start to finish job or else its not worth all the silly effort.

I recommend :-

Clay

Then Use DA Polisher

With Mezerna lower cut ie light equivalent and work your way to a harder cutting agent only if it didnt work, dont apply too much pressure, take machine to a weighing scale no more than 10lb to 15lb of pressure, just try and glide over areas without stopping for long at all!

I like the following:-
Collinite 476s double layer
Carlack68 Nano-stuff that acts as a cleaner and polisher
Then Carlack68 Longlife that layers over the car...really makes a beautiful reflective shine

go to Tim on cleanyourcar.co.uk call him up for guidance too, there is plenty of ideas but especially on the forum site for detailing. Once you use a polisher like a man!! you never go back...

Ciao for now

WallSt

PS Check this link too on collinite products and how long they last plus the layering concept of carlack68 as a good partner to it http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5683


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you got the Megs #105 compound, if so, it has quite a lot of bite to it..

With the DA, pressure is the key, and go slow..

A rotary will give you faster results..


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

A G220, some meg Ultimate compound, and a W8207b Soft buff 2.0 to apply it, then high definition, just because I have it handy, but I'm learning all the time


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you use Megs #105 even on just a Polishing Pad, I would suggest you refine the finish. You would do this with either another polishing Pad or maybe a Finishing Pad and a Finishing Polish such as Megs #205 or Menzerna 106FA Final Finish.

You dont have to do this but it will give a better finish IMO before you apply your wax.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Tried the 220 with Ultimate compound Saturday:? Didn't touch the slight scratches that the dried on bird poo left when tried to get it off in a hurry,  will megs #105 do it, do you think :?:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Megs #105 should be able to tackle the deepest of marks unless they are really pad - what was you technique as this is key and what pad did you use?


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Megs #105 should be able to tackle the deepest of marks unless they are really pad - what was you technique as this is key and what pad did you use?


The pad was a Megs W8207b Soft buff 2.0
Washed, clayed, dried, used the 220 for about 5min left to right, up and down all over the bonnet, did I do anything wrong?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

kent_keith said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Megs #105 should be able to tackle the deepest of marks unless they are really pad - what was you technique as this is key and what pad did you use?
> ...


Maybe more than 10mins mate, it really can take time, good you are moving it around a lot. Ensure it breaks down the polish... check to see if it worked... take pics too... you will find lots of youtube videos on this to ensure it helps you with technique.. not hard at all... Good fun and luck!


----------

